# Dummies Guide to Hi End Rentals



## GregGH (Nov 1, 2010)

TUG Mod' s- can this thread stay in Non-tradional Ownership ... please ...as this section of TUG deals with HI END accommodation where the expectations are considerably greater than the average Marriott.

I saw this post ... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1006375&postcount=90 ...  here is a partial quote from HereWeGoAgain's post ..._one can rent through an agent like the Parker Company (http://www.parkervillas.com/) for Italian villas [many far superior to the DC industry's inventory - even ER's] or Wimco (http://www.wimco.com/) for the Caribbean [with a ditto on quality], with none of the issues that D says to worry about.

Or book direct - Maui, 3 BR penthouse unit same as the Elite UE unit - available on the property web site for as little as $1,095 per night for a one week stay in February (admittedly with "limited housekeeping"---Oh heck, I can live with that...). Available from Demure for $1,650 with a claimed $2,800 "value". By the way - the property offers another 20% off for using an AMEX card....._

It made me think if there is a BETTER WAY to help us as a group figure out the occasional rental with stunning results ...and avoid the dreaded 'bad experience'.

I for one can not get comfortable with the many sites like VBRO - as I look for MORE PICTURES and want confirmation from other renter guests before me that they were 'happy'

Wil you share your great rental company or web site with us all - that provides GREAT rental experiences ??

Greg


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 1, 2010)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=871962&postcount=33


----------



## travelguy (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm guessing that Kage can post some links to good FT threads on this subject ...

Also try www.luxurylink.com for great values at some of their listed resorts, mostly high-end.  Note that some are slight discount from rack rate and some are crazy low price, especially select auctions.  Do some due diligence and you can come away with 4* at 2* price!

Also try booking directly with the resorts that have leases canceled by kaput DCs.  They have a huge vacancy to fill for a year or so!


----------



## brit007 (Nov 2, 2010)

Love Luxury Link. Have used (bid and outright purchase) many times. Never a problem and have had some great deals. Never used for villas but see some great deals at times on there, but have used for hotel buys-mostly in Europe and Mexico

Try www.jetsetter.com as well


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 2, 2010)

charitybuzz is best, and its charities

andrew harper occasionally has big ticket items

offandaway is also interesting

there are now lots of private sale sites like jetsetter

(probably dont need to say this here but - with any, be very careful that you know true value comparisons) 

...

i know more about luxury hotels (amanresorts, four seasons) than villa rentals and AFAIK there is no forum for the highest end rentals
also, deals are rare at the highest end (nonexistent before this economy)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 12, 2010)

for *SciFrog*, *EOD*, *SFOResident*, etc >
http://www.consensioholidays.co.uk/
$2K > $23K (incl host, housekeeping, catering etc)


----------



## cmh (Dec 27, 2010)

*Another Luxury Link vote*

I've used LL for villas 2 times in Puerto Vallarta and once in Costa Rica - also a 5 star hotel in Venice and hotels/spas in AZ.


----------

